# Atv ?????



## Leakypipe56 (Jul 1, 2004)

My son bought a new Yamaha Blaster 2 wheel drive. Then my wheels started turning. I icefish alot and was wondering if it would work to get me out on the lake. Im asking this because it is 2 wheel drive. http://www.yamaha-motor.com/sport/products/modelhome/47/0/home.aspx


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitly, as long as there is not much snow and if you could find a set of tire chains it would help a whole lot!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Might want to consider studs or chains for the front. Easier to steer on glare ice.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

We see 2WD's on the lake around here all the time. They do better on hte ice once the snowmobiles pack the snow down. Pulling a lot of gear with a 2WD could be an issue? Several of the guys I've met with them have two sets of wheels/tires, one for winter/ice that are studded with short shank hex head sheet metal screws, the other set for summer..........

Definetly worth a try, much better than walking and way less expensive than 4WD! One thing to consider, if your going to operating your qaud during the cold weather months is to check and possibly change your oil and gear box fluids to a lighter weight, synthetic oil. Better flow, easier starting and better protection!


----------



## Leakypipe56 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, I surely need to try it out, It will beat walking.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 21, 2005)

My brother has one and he keeps up just fine with me on my sportsman 500 4x4 sometimes even better.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

vince, you can try it but that bike is pretty fast.
my buddy has a suzuki 400racer,& i can stand on the ice & hold it back! 

like they say, if there is packed snow it might pull your gear!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

As long as you can get traction it will be fine. with out traction not even 4 wheel drive works, no traction is no traction.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

www.denniskirk.com has Ice spikes or chains or whatever you need!....I used a honda Recon for 4 yrs.....never a problem unless you had lots of snow!


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

i used sheet metal screws in all four tires on my 220 bayou worked great now i use chains because the knobs are wore down to far for screws dont want to puncture my tire


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Here's my "2wd" rig, I've not had trouble in up to 10" of snow or gettin around in bigger drifts. It's an 87' LT 230 e Suzuki.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Used to use a 88 Kawa Bayou 300 2wd with chains and had no real problem till late in the season when you get 8 or 10 inches of slop and water on the ice. As long as you are not in a hurry you will be just fine. Now I got this and have never had a problem since.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got a honda 400 ex and have used it for 2 years on the ice and they do suprisingly well even in snow up to 8 inches deep. If you want you can get KOLD KUTTERS a vcut hex head screw to help, i put one in everyother know on some cheng shins and is no problem to wheelie on a sheet of ice.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Any type of screw/traction devise will help on glare ice, even a 4wd ATV needs something on glare ice. The problems for 2wd's begin once the snow gets over 8 to 12 inches, maybe deeper. You really need the 4wd to move thru the snow........


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

This is what a 400 ex looks after a day of muddin. they'll get through some nasty stuff!!!


----------

